# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Kush studion Telekomunikacionin....

## besart

Jam student ne Universitetin e Prishtines,studioj ne departamentin e Telekomunikacionit.Desha te di a ka ndonje student qe studion diqka te tille ne ndnje universitet eurpian apo amerikan,nese po,atehere a mund te me tregoj diqka me shume,s vite zgjasin studimet,cili eshte planprogrami,qka mesojne,sa ore ne jave kane praktike etj,dua te bej nje krahasim me studimet ketu ne fakultetin tone,se siq duket ketu mesojme gjera qe nuk na duhen kurre ne jete.
Tung,pershendetje te gjitheve.
Mirepres qdo informate nga ju.

----------

